# Sno-way plow mount for Jeep



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

07-14 Jeep Wrangler/Unlimited/Rubicon plow mount for Sno-way 22 new series. Frame # 99100936. $300 + shipping.


----------



## Jeepman9000 (Nov 14, 2017)

rico said:


> 07-14 Jeep Wrangler/Unlimited/Rubicon plow mount for Sno-way 22 new series. Frame # 99100936. $300 + shipping.
> 
> View attachment 173793


Is it still available


----------



## Jeepman9000 (Nov 14, 2017)

Is it available


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

yes, it is still available.


----------



## Jeepman9000 (Nov 14, 2017)

Where are you located trying to figure out shipping costs.


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

Fairport, NY 14450


----------



## Jeepman9000 (Nov 14, 2017)

It would be going to salem CT. Would you do everything for 350? Thanks. Tom


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

Tom,

I checked with both UPS and Fed/ex and it will be around $125 to ship this ground. I can meet you half way, in Albany either Thursday or Sunday. That way you won't have to pay the shipping costs.

Eric


----------



## Jeepman9000 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello Eric, 

I apologize For not getting back to you sooner unfortunately the email went to my spam folder if you're still available to meet tomorrow I would definitely appreciate that please let me know. Thank you. Tom


----------



## Jeepman9000 (Nov 14, 2017)

I hope I didn't miss my opportunity I work until midnight so feel free to contact me if you can still do tomorrow my number is 401-714-5029 thank you again or shoot me a message I am now checking the plow site for them. Tom


----------



## Jeepman9000 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello please let me know if mount is still available. I definitely need this for my vehicle. Thank you. Tom


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry. I got rid of it.


----------



## Tab9576 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello, I see this sold. Do you know where I can find another one like this? I really need to find this piece. Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

You could try craigslist.


----------



## Tab9576 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks


----------

